# Salentino: e puru nu postu cu facimu lamore



## ton12

me pueden ayudar a traducir esta frase que se encuentra en la cancion ''Domani''
e puru nu postu cu facimu l'amore 

sinceramente no pude encontrar ninguna palabra en el diccionario ;solamente l'amore = el amor


----------



## Neuromante

No es italiano, eso es en algún dialecto ¿Será por eso que no las encuentras?
Yo diría que traducido al italinao dice:
E pure un posto in cui facciamo l´amore

Pero no puedo asegurarlo.


----------



## rgr

Esto se parece mucho al dialecto aquilano en Abruzzo.


----------



## Tomby

rgr said:


> Esto se parece mucho al dialecto aquilano en Abruzzo.


Yo la he escuchado en una web que dice "Domani 21 Aprile 2009 uniti per l'Abruzzo".
Para los que dominais el italiano, parece ser que la letra de esta larguísima canción (cantada simultáneamente en varios estilos y por varios cantantes) dice así:

[rap] _...la tua patria da ricostruire,_
_comu le scole, le case e specialmente lu core_
_*e puru nu postu cu facimu l’amore* _
_non siamo così soli a fare castelli in aria _
_non siamo così soli, sulla stessa barca..._

Yo soy incapaz de entender algo. *[?]*
¡Feliz domingo a todos!
TT.


----------



## rgr

La canción ha de referirse al trágico terremoto que destruyó completamente la hermosa y antigua ciudad de L'Aquila, en Abruzzo, y dice que hay que reconstruir las casas, iglesias, monumentos y,
_además, un lugar para hacer el amor._

_Snif, snif, _que tengo familia allí.

Rosa Graciela


----------



## Dubhe

Tombatossals said:


> Yo la he escuchado en una web que dice "Domani 21 Aprile 2009 uniti per l'Abruzzo".
> Para los que dominais el italiano, parece ser que la letra de esta larguísima canción (cantada simultáneamente en varios estilos y por varios cantantes) dice así:
> 
> [rap] _...la tua patria da ricostruire,_
> _comu le scole, le case e specialmente lu core_
> _*e puru nu postu cu facimu l’amore* _
> _non siamo così soli a fare castelli in aria _
> _non siamo così soli, sulla stessa barca..._
> 
> Yo soy incapaz de entender algo. *[?]*
> ¡Feliz domingo a todos!
> TT.


 
Core es decir "cuore" = corazón
Scole es decir "scuole" = escuelas
puru nu postu cu facimu l'amore = e pure un posto in cui fare l'amore


----------



## Trentaduesima

Tombatossals said:


> _*e puru nu postu cu facimu l’amore* _



Non è il mio dialetto ma azzarderei:

E pure un posto (in) cui facemmo l' amore.

Attenderei conferma di un abruzzese.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Il pezzo in questione è cantato dai Sud Sound System che cantano in dialetto salentino.
Ciao


----------



## gatogab

_*e puru nu postu cu facimu l’amore* = y también un lugar donde hicimos el amor_


> Non è il mio dialetto ma azzarderei:
> E pure un posto (in) cui facemmo l' amore.


 Canción dedicada al Abruzzo: *Domani 21-04-09 (di Artisti uniti per l'Abruzzo) *<==click para leer el texto completo de la canción


----------



## aletoni

visto il contesto della canzone io direi _e pure il posto in cui  facemmo l'amore_


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, è salentino. _... e pure un posto dove facciamo l'amore.
*facimu *_è tempo presente.


----------



## Pietruzzo

rgr said:


> Esto se parece mucho al dialecto aquilano en Abruzzo.





fabiog_1981 said:


> Il pezzo in questione è cantato dai Sud Sound System che cantano in dialetto salentino.
> Ciao





Dubhe said:


> puru nu postu cu facimu l'amore = e pure un posto in cui fare l'amore


Letteralmente: "per fare l'amore".


----------

